# 2.6 Vectra clean-up..



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all.
Gave tho old gir (2.6 Vectra)l a spruce up under the bonnet earlier, no befores as it was just a bit dusty, I used ''Engine NV'' of all things (found it in the back of the shed!).
Just sprayed on, agitated, hosed off and dried, then another spray to seal. 
Seems quite good really!



















Dunno how durable it'll be so we'll see how it goes!
Ta for looking...:wave:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

2.6 :doublesho:

Bet it can shift!
Any mods? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Ooo is it an MSD?


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice job you did there, looking good!
Its got an MSD sticker, so yes its a GSI.
Very nice cars, just a shame they are so damn slow, especially considering how much fuel they use :lol:
I had a GSI estate, loved everything about it apart from its lack of performance :wall:

Its sad to say too, that you have to spend silly money for little gain power wise too


----------



## mootin (Apr 23, 2009)

msd's were only the 2.5 v6's i thought ?

looks nice and clean, good job


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good effort, mine actually looked that clean.....until i went in a ditch in it


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

GSI's came in 2.5 & 2.6  not sure on the differences but the 2.6's are alot rarer  nice work there


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> GSI's came in 2.5 & 2.6  not sure on the differences but the 2.6's are alot rarer  nice work there


2.5 has more bhp the 2.6 has more torque


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, as said there were only 500 2.6 GSi's as against a few thousand 2.5's.
It drives like a Diesel for Torque, they really need a 6 speed box, do-able but hassle!.
:wave:


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

EVERY GSI was built by MSD, some people seem to think there are GSI's and MSD GSI's, which isnt true!
Basically a GSI started life as an SRI from the factory and then went to MSD to have the bits swapped over


----------



## SRI CJB (Nov 6, 2007)

dest said:


> EVERY GSI was built by MSD, some people seem to think there are GSI's and MSD GSI's, which isnt true!
> Basically a GSI started life as an SRI from the factory and then went to MSD to have the bits swapped over


Indeed - from memory

Front bumper swapped for Irmscher an one
6 spoke 17" Alloys (isomeoen told me made by OZ but unsure on that)
Irmscher Suspension
Titanium Steering Wheel
Polished Gear knob
Interior (fronts were Recaro's)
Twin round Irmscher backbox
3.0 liter G cams

Quoted as 192 but its a bit optimistic .. My 2.5 gsi made 154 at the wheels which they equated to 182 at the fly. They used a calculation to get the figure so who knows if its true :lol:

I wouldnt say they lack in performance, true there are quicker cars but to shove a V6 in a rep mobile they really were having a laugh :wave:

The 2.6 has fly by wire, 308mm disks, pre cats & a 3.8 bar fuel preassure regulator over the 2.5

I like my 2.5, a good honest motor


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

A friend of mine put a 3.0 manifold on his 2.6 and his bhp shot up to around the 215 mark, very quick car.


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

didn`t realise you where off vvoc,just added you on facebook,sell you a new style battery bag,yours looks a bit old lol.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

is that a Cavalier Turbo in your avatar Specks?


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

im also off vvoc , iv got a 3ltr engine in my vectra b with the lightend flywheel and uprated clutch , mine started out as a 1.6 so has doubled in bhp since i got it lol


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

dest said:


> Nice job you did there, looking good!
> Its got an MSD sticker, so yes its a GSI.
> Very nice cars, just a shame they are so damn slow, especially considering how much fuel they use :lol:
> I had a GSI estate, loved everything about it apart from its lack of performance :wall:
> ...


never going to get vfm tuning any NA car, but you can easily get 200-220bhp for free if done correctly from a v6 vectra b


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i had 220 at the wheels in my old 2.5 GSI but i had thrown silly money at it :wall:

@ Monza


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

since its a vvoc mini meet on here thought i would say hello lol


----------



## Ollie1.3i (Oct 19, 2009)

nice job mate looks spot on


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

actually only the 2.5s were done by msd, who originally did the supertourer, 192bhp up from the sri's170 bhp By the time the 2.6 came out it was exactly the same car as the normal sri only the cosmetics were changed, 176 bhp for both!
With regards to tuning there is a reasonable amount of stuff for the 2.5 and they do respond very well, i had a 2.5 sri that used to blow away the gsi's all day long and it was only what i would say mildly tweeked(ram air induction kit,full stainless decatted exhaust system, 4bar reg,iridium plugs and 10mm race spec ignition leads) if i had gone any further the car would have had a lightweight flywheel and some engine mapping and i would have confidently expected to see 210/230bhpapprox! unfortunately there isnt much for the 2.6s as they didnt use that engine for very long!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the super tourer's are still 170bhp not 190ish like the gsi's

i know as i am a very disapointed supertourer owner after getting one after the gsi, 

it might be super rare but they could of done with sticking more power in it


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

I bet that thing shifts

Lovely clean under bonnet there!


----------

